# New Project - Master Suite and Garage Addition



## GT11

It is time for another project and this one has been in the making for a while. We bought our lake house about ten and a half years ago and have done a lot of work through the years. We remodeled the inside, rebuilt the boat house, put in a new bulkhead and last winter I remodeled the kitchen (that project was posted on here).

The house is a three bedroom, one bath house and we have always talked about adding a master suite, utility room with washer and dryer and a garage. Well, after talking about it for years, tomorrow is the day! I usually do my drawing in Autocad but bought a home design software package and completed my design a few weeks ago. Last night I finished my plumbing rough in design and material take off and I am doing my framing take off today.

The dirt work starts tomorrow and hopefully we will have concrete poured next week. I will post the plans in a day or two and start adding pictures to the post.


----------



## GT11

*Pictures!*

I know you guys love pictures so here they come! The first two are the house before the project started and the second two are the end of the day on Monday. The roughed in plumbing will happen this week and concrete will be poured next Tuesday.

I will do a second post with the plans.


----------



## GT11

*Plans*

Here are the plans. The first is just the addition and the second is the addition attached to the house with the wall removed. In the original house, there is a center section that has the current bathroom that I didn't add to the plans when I drew them.

Current House - 1186 sq ft total, 3 bedrooms, 1 bath, no garage, no utility room
With addition - Total 2350 sq ft, 1164 sq ft of addition (492 living, 672 garage), 3 bedrooms, 3 baths, garage and utility room.


----------



## GT11

*The Work Plan*

So here is the actual work plan:

I did the design and layout plus will work as the General Contractor. I am hiring the following services out:

Slab Dirt work & Concrete (forming and pouring)
Framing, roofing and brick work
HVAC work
Old wall Demo work
Flooring, tile work and granite counter tops (may do the granite myself)

I plan to do the following myself:
Material Specs, Material takeoffs, material ordering
All Plumbing - rough in and finish work
All Electrical - including new underground service and new 200 amp panel
All Drywall (hanging, floating and texturing) - I will get this quoted so I could end up hiring it out
Insulation
All trim work, painting interior finishing
All cabinets (bathroom and garage)
All Closets
Finished site dirt work (playing on a tractor is just too much fun to miss this!)

If I were really smart, I would hold classes for 2Coolers to teach them how to do this stuff and give them some on the job training!!!

My "budget" is to lose the last 10 pounds of weight I can't seen to shake from dieting!


----------



## bvpurvis

we will be watching!


----------



## bvpurvis

i have a F250, so if you need to haul some material let me know


----------



## GT11

Thanks Bill, I will keep that in mind. My ML350 has a 7500# tow capacity so hopefully I won't need anything bigger than that.

Here is the next update. We survived the rain last night and are pouring concrete tomorrow. I installed the sewer portion of the plumbing this weekend. Yesterday and today the grade beams are being installed/dug, along with the rebar, then the concrete will be poured tomorrow! Hopefully the exterior will be complete in a month so the yard doesn't look like such a mess. I will be glad to get out of the dirt...I always hate that part of construction projects.


----------



## jtburf

Looks like good progress being made, what are you going to do about all the water that comes off the slope?

John


----------



## GT11

You can't see it in the pictures but I have a huge retaining wall around the front of the house. I plan to do the same here, go back 5 - 10', level that areas, put up a retaining wall with drains behind it and redirect the water down the hill. 

The hill was almost to the original house when I bought it and the dirt was up to the first course of bricks. I cut it back 25' but on the addition I can't go back that far.


----------



## GT11

*It is set in stone!*

Here are the pictures of the concrete...today the framing is underway.


----------



## GT11

*Monday morning update*

The project is moving along. The framing is progressing, the old roof is off the original house and we should be laying bricks later this week


----------



## Lawdawg972

Awesome build and View!


----------



## GT11

Thanks, Lawdawg, that view sold us on the place. I may start taking pictures from that last angle since it is the best of the bunch.


----------



## GT11

*Update from Monday*

Progress through the end of the day on Monday. There is a lot of work happening on the old roof that you can't see. When the shingles were replaced in the 90's, they did a poor job by not replacing any rotting decking so we always had problems with storms taking off shingles. I am having it done correctly this time. We are replacing all wood that has any rot on it and even had to replace a couple of rafters. We replaced roughly 40% of all roof decking. This baby will be solid going forward.


----------



## GT11

We are almost dried in! The roof is going on this weekend, the garage door and exterior doors are going in today and the brick will follow.


----------



## RLwhaler

Very nice, details documentations with pictures! appreciate your effort to share.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looking real good. Only getting better.


----------



## GT11

Thanks guys. I will post more pictures in the morning. We were hard at it the last few days and the roofers are still on the roof as we speak. The framing is 99% done; there are just a few small things left that will take a half day. The cleanup is suppose to happen by Tuesday and I will bring someone in to do some dirt work. I have mounted the meter loop and have all of my plumbing vents through the roof. I started doing my electrical rough in this weekend after the garage door was installed to secure the job site. I have been without AC for three weeks and the new unit arrives tomorrow! I also removed the old exterior bedroom wall revealing the new master bedroom. 

I will take a bunch of pictures tomorrow and post by lunch time.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Thats going to be nice.


----------



## GT11

*Update time!*

Still moving along...the roof held up through the rain last night and both the roofing guys and the framers will be done today.

The first picture shows the addition and the old house. That little bump out in the corner will be my outdoor kitchen. I think I am most excited about the outdoor kitchen and the new roof. I like the shingle color and hopefully won't have to repair the roof after each storm now.

The second picture is the back of the addition, the third is a shot standing in the garage looking towards the bedroom and the last picture shows the old exterior wall removed which opens up the new master bedroom.


----------



## jtburf

Have you considered lining the walls of the garage with 1/2" plywood so you always have a mounting backer for future projects?

Looks great .

John


----------



## Lawdawg972

It's going to be a real nice place once you finish. Awesome on the progress so far.


----------



## GT11

jtburf said:


> Have you considered lining the walls of the garage with 1/2" plywood so you always have a mounting backer for future projects?
> 
> Looks great .
> 
> John


I rarely hang things from the walls (other than the cabinets) and if I do, I just hit the stud. I will install lateral bracing for the cabinets.


----------



## fishingcacher

Wow what a great project. Nice job doubling the the size of the house and adding a garage. The view is spectacular.


----------



## bvpurvis

looks like its going quick!, very nice


----------



## GT11

It is going quick but about to slow down. The hired guns are about done and it will be my turn to play for a while. I have to do the plumbing and electrical, then will bring in someone to do the sheetrock, then back to me to finish it out. I think I can be finished for the first of July.

Today the site cleanup is happening so I will get more pictures tonight.


----------



## Hooked

Great project and progress GT!!
Based on how things have gone so far I'm thinking July is a good target. I know how much time it takes to do the inside work but having a crew do the sheetrock makes a world of difference.

Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## GT11

Since I only work on the project on weekends, a four day project is two weeks as opposed to less than a week with a crew. I have about 2 hours of drain work to have the sewer ready for dry wall, 2 hours on exterior electrical and probably 8 hours of interior electrical work. I think 2 days to run the water lines, then a day to insulate. After that, the dray wall guys can get to work. 

The finish detail won't be bad since the garage doesn't need much. I can finish all the trim in two to three days and it will take me 4 days to build the cabinet boxes. I order the doors online and will have someone to do the floors and tile. I think July 1 will be a good end date too.


----------



## Hooked

I gotta tell you though, picture two in your last update sure looks scary from a drainage perspective........lol

I sure do like your view!!


----------



## GT11

I had to cut back the hill when I bought the house to make it drain properly so I will do it again. The big problem is the electric pole...I need to cut down the hill to have the new underground service installed but I can't cut the hill down all the way with the pole there. The final drainage solution will be to cut the hill back then put in a retaining wall with drains on both sides of it.


----------



## GT11

*Major Milestone*

The roof is done, along with the framing! I have contractor fatigue so I am happy to have that part of the process behind me. The new AC unit is in place and the final connections will happen today. The clean up crew didn't show up yesterday but the contractor was able to pull in another crew for today to start site cleanup.

I really like how the roof turned out and can't wait to build the outdoor kitchen once the additional is finished.

Here are exterior pictures:


----------



## GT11

More pictures. It is tough to get good pictures of the inside but here they are anyway.

The pictures are:

Garage, Utility room and a couple of the Master bedroom.


----------



## fishingcacher

BBQing and eating outside overlooking the water. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## GT11

And don't forget the drinking part!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Looks great.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Real nice.


----------



## finkikin

That's awesome!


----------



## GT11

No pictures but an update none the less....this weekend I worked on the electrical. I have all the rough in done except for the small bath...I ran out of wire and day! I spent three hours Sunday morning fixing a bad wiring job from the previous owner. Hopefully that is the last one (I found three major ones so far). I can't see anything else that was added electrically so (fingers crossed) that is it. 

I also started cutting back the hill. It is slow going and I am having trouble getting a dirt contractor to return my calls so I am doing it with a front end loader and box blade. This coming weekend I will finish the last bit of electrical work then devote much time to the hill cutting...hopefully I can get the retaining wall in this month. After that comes the plumbing.....

The trash cleanup should be complete today and I am trying to confirm the bricks will go in this week.


----------



## GT11

The electrical rough in is complete except for the subpanel feed. This weekend I have a little framing to complete (closets), then it will be time for plumbing.

I started cutting down the hill to build the retaining wall. I have a two part solution to the drainage issue. The first is to redirect the roughly 5000 sq ft of surface area away from the house by sloping the driveway and hill away from the house. Part two is to cut the hill down to 8" below the slab, 10' away from the house and install a retaining wall with drainage behind it. The retaining wall drains will capture the remaining water and redirect it to the lake. If anything gets over the wall, part 2a will have the water run in front of the retaining wall towards the lake and this area will be sloped accordingly.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looking real good. Good job on the dirt work. Thanks for the update.


----------



## GT11

*Weekend Update*

The construction debris is finally removed but the bricks aren't in yet. We had a little trouble matching the bricks but that has been resolved.

I spent this weekend finishing some framing work, installing new doors to enter the original house, hooking up the bathroom vents, running conduit and wire for the sub panel and building the closets. I have to finish one closet, then I will be ready to start the plumbing.

The first picture is one of several areas I furred around vent pipes or electrical and the other pictures are doors that enter the house.


----------



## GT11

*Friday night update*

I got a couple more things finished before dinner. I installed hurricane straps, probably don't need them but they are good insurance. The roof is a hip roof and we clocked winds at 119 mph for Rita without problem. I also finished the new closet. All that was left was the header so that is done and scratched off the list. I actually knocked off early because I am tired...a project like this gets to be a pain after a while and every time you scratch something off the list, it seems like something else gets added.

The good news is the new drainage worked fine with the rain we had this week. The storm dropped around 4 inches in the area and the water moved down into the areas that I cut instead of flowing into the house. I still have a lot of cutting to do but it looks like the design will be fine.

I will get some pictures as I make major progress this weekend.


----------



## GT11

*Update and took a break*

I am ready to get to the finish line! I decided to take a break and take my dad and father in law fishing in Hackberry. We left Saturday and returned on Tuesday...we had a great time and put a few fish in the boat. The spec in my left hand has a 12" spec in it's mouth so you can get a sense of scale. Those babies were huge!

I returned from fishing around noon on Tuesday and was back on the project. My list was a mile long and it seemed liked I would never get through it. I guess the fishing trip energized me because I was able to knock out most of the list and I am ready to install the water lines! I was far enough ahead that I was able to spend some time on the tractor now that all of the debris is gone and I made good progress. I have 40 feet left to cut and it will be ready for the retaining wall. I stopped were I did because I plan to cut the water line before the tractor hits it. My fear is that it will break off under the slab.

Pictures 1 & 2 are the hill, three is the closet for the water heater and four is the new closet in the master bedroom.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Nice work on the house and really nice fish!!


----------



## Hooked

Looking great GT........ Glad to hear the drainage design passed the test!!


----------



## bvpurvis

like it!


----------



## GT11

*Another major item off the list*

Thanks, guys.

I don't have time to upload pictures this morning and will do it tomorrow or Tuesday. I was able to finish cutting the hill on Saturday. I now have a 10'+ wide trench around the house that is ready for the retaining wall. I may try to install it when the drywall goes in. Having the dirt work complete will also allow me to get the under ground service installed, so I will call the power company on Tuesday.

The most dreaded part of the project will start today...water supply plumbing. I hate doing plumbing and the thought of running copper makes me want to hire a plumber. Hopefully by Tuesday I can report back that this was the easiest plumbing job ever because I have decided to ditch the copper and go with PEX. I have some PEX in my Houston home and if it is as easy as people say, I may enjoy plumbing again. Some of the advertised benefits of PEX are:

Low cost, piping is around $.25/ft vs $1.15/ft
Very fast connections; crimp and you are done
Header system that allows you to shut off individual fixtures
Will not burst if they freeze - some of the lines will be in the attic
Very fast to install

I can't wait to see if this stuff is as easy as it is advertised. Watch for the next update.


----------



## Lawdawg972

PEX is so much quicker that copper. Looking good. Good luck with the plumbing!


----------



## GT11

*PEX is a winner!*

I haven't leak checked everything yet but WOW. Copper would have taken weeks and it took three hours to plumb the water lines with PEX. I still have to put in the manifold but that was fast and easy. It puts me back on track in a hurry. The manifold, showers and tub will have to be ordered so that will be a delay (no one stocks anything these days) but I am happy with where I am. I will take some pictures at the end of the day tomorrow for the next post.


----------



## GT11

*Tuesday morning update*

Here are the pictures from the weekend.

This weekend I ran the #6 and #10 for the AC, grouted the old brick ledge, installed the attic stairs, installed the water lines, finished cutting the hill and leveled the dirt pile on the other side of the house, removed the old closet ceiling and had the sheet rock guy over to give me a quote on sheet rock and insulation.


----------



## agonzales1981

Looks good, make sure you strap the pex good.


----------



## GT11

agonzales1981 said:


> Looks good, make sure you strap the pex good.


I have strapped it and plan to foam all the places were it goes through or touches wood. I hear if you don't, the movement will wear a hole in it over time.


----------



## GT11

Not much to report this week other than I am dead in the water waiting on others. The work order is in to move the power and I am waiting on the showers and PEX manifold to arrive before sheetrock can go up. I lack about a half day of work to get the drywall installed and the material and power delay may put me a couple of weeks behind. This weekend I installed some of the outside lights and did some dirt work but couldn't do anything else without materials. The PEX manifold will be in this week so I can at least get everything tested this weekend.


----------



## GT11

*Progress!!!!*

I cut last weekend a little short to celebrate our anniversary on Sunday and my wife rewarded me for my hard work on the house with a very nice dinner that she prepared.

Today I am happy to report that the bricks are going in!!!!! It should take two to three days to get it finished. Hopefully I will hear from the power company soon on installing the under ground power feed.

The PEX manifold and one of the showers have arrived so there is a little work I can do this weekend.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I drove down earlier, brick work looks really good. Did you notice I have a front door again?


----------



## GT11

I saw the front door was installed so I went over and took a peak while Steve and Chuck were still there working. Now you can get in the house again!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

More importantly, I can get out if the back is on fire!!!


----------



## bvpurvis

I think I found a fixer upper ! Might need to replace the back deck and some retaining walls. I'll be interested to see your walls, are you going to do wood or stone?


----------



## GT11

I use stone. I built a 150' retaining wall around the front and will do the same for the hill. the blocks are roughly 18" x 6" and the dry stack. Where did you find a house?


----------



## bvpurvis

Lake Livingston village, here is the link

http://search.har.com/site/196-W-Village-Cove-Loop-Livingston-TX-77351_SITE75152866.htm


----------



## GT11

Nice looking house and not a bad price. Pretty good location too. It looks like the fun is about to begin!


----------



## GT11

I will post pics tomorrow of the finished brick work. The guys knocked it out in two days and they did a great job.

I didn't get much done yesterday with the interruptions from the brick guys but was able to spend some time today installing the PEX manifold and pressure testing the system. I am happy to announce, all of the crimps held without any leaks. I had one leak at a nipple but it was fine when I tightened it a little more. The PEX manifold was another story however, it leaked even though the fitting seemed tight. I pulled off the bottom plugs and sealed them with teflon pipe dope but will have to do a little more work on the connectors in the center of the manifold. I have a slight leak on top too where the supply comes in. The connector is a threaded female to male barbed. The female side has a disk with a ridge on each side and an o-ring. There were no instructions in the box so I put the disk down first, then the o-ring, then put the female connector over then. I will do some research tonight to see if that is right but there wasn't an easy way to tell if that is how it was suppose to go. I will post an update when I find out.


----------



## GT11

*Bricks*

Here are a couple of shots of the bricks.


----------



## GT11

*Pex Manifold*

Call Apollo and my installation method was correct...disk, then o-ring, the fitting. They also said I could use thread sealant on those even though the instructions said not to use it.


----------



## GT11

*Still waiting*

Still waiting to have the underground power installed....SHECO has passed their two week max limit and are going on three so I am still dead in the water. The first picture shows why it is holding me up.

I am starting to do work on the outside since I can't do anything on the inside. I have to install the faucet for the tub but wanted to wait until the bedding cement dried for the tub. I will probably order the blocks shortly for the retaining wall and start that project.

I also sealed the manifold to stop the leaks and included a picture.


----------



## GT11

*Great News!*

Got a call from SHECO yesterday and they are installing the underground feed today and tomorrow! If everything goes as planned, I will be able to call for drywall tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## GT11

*We have power!*

The power install was completed today and I now have power to the new panel fed through an underground feed. After I saw it was going to happened, I called for insulation and sheetrock. Insulation will happen on Monday, with the sheetrock starting late Monday or Tuesday. By next weekend I will be in the home stretch!

The material and power delays caused my schedule to slip by three weeks, pushing my completion date close to the end of July. My plan is to finish the small bathroom that is off the current master, the finish the utility room and garage shortly after. I will tackle the master suite last since it will take the most time. Plus I can have my wife painting rooms to stay a little ahead of me.


----------



## snapperlicious

Nice work!


----------



## Hooked

That's great news and I know you're relieved to have the power finally done. Looking good!!


----------



## fishingcacher

Excellent work integrating the new addition into the existing home.


----------



## GT11

Thanks guys. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the power install. The power company dug one heck of a hole.

I plan to take a bunch of pictures this weekend before the sheetrock goes up so I will post more on Sunday or Monday.

I did slip out to do a little fishing late today.....


----------



## DJ77360

Ive been following your addition. Your doing a great job. I am also building on the lake and would like to know who your brick masons were. You had posted that you were very pleased with them.
You may PM me if you like. 
Thanks


----------



## GT11

It was Munson Masonry. The guy is booked several weeks out because he is suppose to be one of the best in the area. He did a a great job for me.

Munson Masonry
Wayne Munson
Mobile 713-444-3316
Office 936-646-3833

Leave him a message, he says he checks message first thing in the morning and usually doesn't answer his phone during the day when he is working.


----------



## GT11

Here are a couple of pictures. After I took the pictures, I emptied the entire addition (except for the Jeep).

I also built a small retaining wall out of the blocks I had to move for the driveway. The walls will be covered tomorrow!


----------



## Lawdawg972

It's all coming together real nice. Great job.


----------



## GT11

Thanks Lawdog.

The insulation is in. I just realized, this is the first time I did an addition like this. I have built new homes and renovated homes but never did an addition. It was amazing how much insulation the bricks provided. The AC was able to keep the addition cooler unless I opened the garage door. At that point, the AC would run all day. Now with the insulation in, the AC keeps the addition cool and cycles even with the garage door open. With the garage door closed, the entire addition including the garage is nice and cool.


----------



## DJ77360

GT11 said:


> It was Munson Masonry. The guy is booked several weeks out because he is suppose to be one of the best in the area. He did a a great job for me.
> 
> Munson Masonry
> Wayne Munson
> Mobile 713-444-3316
> Office 936-646-3833
> 
> Leave him a message, he says he checks message first thing in the morning and usually doesn't answer his phone during the day when he is working.


I will give him a call. 
Thank you,

God Bless


----------



## GT11

*Now you can see it*

The sheetrock is up and now you really get the feel of the room sizes. No more shortcuts through the studs! I am taking some time off next week to move this project forward quickly.


----------



## GT11

*Rocking along!*

The floating will be complete today and texture will happen tomorrow. There will be lots of progress over the next week.


----------



## Hooked

Looking great GT!! I know you are stoked.......


----------



## GT11

*Major Milestone*

Yes, I am stoked but no time to rest!

No pictures tonight but the sheetrock is complete. It was textured this morning and is not ready for paint.

I hit a major milestone today...I started moving my woodworking tools from Spring to the lake house.

I am taking a few days off this week and should make some good progress. I am buying the floor material tomorrow and this is my plan for the week:

1) Install the floors - I have someone doing it and they can start Monday so it will jump ahead of painting the walls.
2) Install both showers
3) Install all outlets, switches and lights....go live with the power
4) Install utility room cabinets
5) Paint certain areas
6) Install both toilets
7) Install pedestal sink in small bath
8) Install trim in small bath (plan to have it 100% complete)
9) Start building cabinets for master bath
10) Complete Utility room

A lot on the list but if I can get two rooms completed this weekend, I will be satisfied.


----------



## GT11

It is past my bedtime but I thought I would post a quick update. Today I finished most of the electrical, painted the utility room and small bath room, installed cabinets, installed the door to the garage and installed some lights. The floor guys have the tile installed and the grout will happen tomorrow.

My wife also cooked me a nice dinner for my birthday yesterday....


----------



## bvpurvis

nice way to end the day!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looking sharp!


----------



## GT11

I will probably post the next group of pictures on Sunday but here is an update on my list:

1) Install the floors - The tile is in, the wood will happen Monday
2) Install both showers - One of two installed
3) Install all outlets, switches and lights - Done
4) Install utility room cabinets - Base installed, need uppers
5) Paint certain areas - Done
6) Install both toilets - Buying at least one tomorrow
7) Install pedestal sink in small bath - Buying tomorrow
8) Install trim in small bath - Trim purchased, needs priming and a coat of paint
9) Start building cabinets for master bath - Material purchased
10) Complete Utility room - Need to install trim and uppers

The small bath should be usable tomorrow.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Looks good Gary, but how come we never have lobster when you invite all the neighbors down for dinner?


----------



## GT11

You have to talk to the cook about that...she makes the food decisions!


----------



## Hooked

Lookin' mighty good GT. No grass growing under yore feet for sure. 
What is the size of the corner shower in the small bathroom?? Looks like that would be a good option for a small place we are renovating.


----------



## GT11

It is 38" and a lot bigger than it looks. Most of these quarter round showers are more shallow, this one actually sticks out more than 38". I have the rest of the shower up and it will be a little tight. Probably should have done the 36". That room is 7' x 7' and you will get a better sense of scale once I put the sink and toilet in.


----------



## Big Willy

Absolutely amazing work!! What a blessing to have all those skills. Happy 4th to you. American dream right there.


----------



## fishingcacher

You're an inspiration for me to get some repair stuff done around the house.


----------



## GT11

Thanks guys. 

Here is the Friday night update...I knocked off early (for me anyway) and plan to walk over to Duke's to watch the fireworks. We have the perfect view from his back deck.

The day started with another material run...bought a toilet, pedestal sink, ceiling fan, p-traps, etc, etc, etc. It doesn't take long to ring up a thousand dollar tab. Finally got back about noon and started installing. The pedestal sink was a royal pain and took hours. The toilet took about 10 minutes. The small bath is basically usable now once the caulk dries. Tomorrow I plan to install the master bath shower, utility room sink and start on the master bath cabinets.


----------



## fishingcacher

GT11 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is the Friday night update...I knocked off early (for me anyway) and plan to walk over to Duke's to watch the fireworks. We have the perfect view from his back deck.
> 
> The day started with another material run...bought a toilet, pedestal sink, ceiling fan, p-traps, etc, etc, etc. It doesn't take long to ring up a thousand dollar tab. Finally got back about noon and started installing. The pedestal sink was a royal pain and took hours. The toilet took about 10 minutes. The small bath is basically usable now once the caulk dries. Tomorrow I plan to install the master bath shower, utility room sink and start on the master bath cabinets.


I was watching the guy on this old house doing a pedestal sink and I thought man this looks hard to get the right length for the drain and supply.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,221693,00.html

It says it is a two person job. I bet you DIY.


----------



## GT11

Yes, two people would have been nice but your are right, I did it myself, along with the two man shower job and the two man counter install job. The shower doors (that you will see tomorrow) weigh in at 130 pounds.

I did get the second shower installed today, along with the counter and sink in the utility room. I also started working on the trim. Both sinks took way longer than they should have and one of the showers was a real bear to install. Stay tuned.....I will take pictures at the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## peckerwood

Been watching your progress GT,and it sure brings back lots of memories of the 2 remodels I've done.Folks really don't get how overwhelming projects like yours can be until they've done it.It all sounds so easy and fun.My hats off to you dude.


----------



## GT11

Thanks, Peckerwood. I have done many of these so luckily I know the work involved. It still doesn't make it any easier though!


----------



## GT11

*Update with Pictures*

Here is batch 1:


----------



## GT11

*More Pictures and the update*

I made one heck of a push this week and I am close to the finish line. A couple more weekends will do it.

1) Install the floors - The tile is in, the wood will happen Monday
2) Install both showers - Done, will install last shower door after trim
3) Install all outlets, switches and lights - Done
4) Install utility room cabinets - Base installed, need uppers, see stud finder note below
5) Paint certain areas - Done, small bath, utility & ceiling of new master
6) Install both toilets - One installed, will install second after trim
7) Install pedestal sink in small bath - Done
8) Install trim in small bath - Done
9) Start building cabinets for master bath - Started
10) Complete Utility room - Need to install uppers, my stud finder doesn't work if the paint isn't all the way dry.

I will put my final punch list out later.


----------



## fishingcacher

I like the porthole. Will people be able to see someone taking a shower? Or is that a transporter? I like the mint green color too.


----------



## GT11

fishingcacher said:


> I like the porthole. Will people be able to see someone taking a shower? Or is that a transporter? I like the mint green color too.


You won't be able to see anyone taking a shower...that side of the house is on a hill that over looks the water. From the yard or water, you will see ceiling. There is another port hole window over the toilet in the master that faces the neighbor's house....I wanted to put it at 3' but the wife vetoed it! The neighbors would have had a full moon shot each morning!


----------



## Hooked

Looking mighty nice GT. I like the layout of the bathroom with the corner shower. I know you're glad to be nearing the end. Very nice work all around.


----------



## GT11

Thanks, this addition has seriously cut into my fishing time!


----------



## GT11

Still waiting on the floors to be completed...the three day floor job has turned into two weeks and counting. The guy promised he will be here tomorrow to start the wood but I will believe it when I see it. I am just about dead in the water again until he finishes. This is the last contractor I have to deal with and will be glad when I am the only guy left with work to do.

The floor delay has allowed us to get paint on all walls, so we made a little progress. I may spend some time on the cabinets tomorrow but work will be light this weekend due to other commitments.


----------



## bvpurvis

I was going to ask you if you knew a good flooring installer, sounds like he may not be the best referral


----------



## GT11

Bill, the guy did an incredible job on the tile. I will post a picture of the round cuts he made by the shower...they were perfect. The problem is, he doesn't show up when he says he will. I was heading to the local floor place in Onalaska to get them to finish it yesterday and happen to see him in the neighborhood and confronted him. He said he was swamped with work and I explained to him it isn't how busy he is that has me angry. If you can't do it for two weeks, tell me that, don't tell me tomorrow then don't show up. If he doesn't show up today, I know where to find him and will drag him here by the ear!!!!


----------



## GT11

*Mid Weekend update*

Here are a few pictures from today. My wife is staining the cabinets in the utility room and the floors are going in. I had a "come to Jesus" with the floor guys so they are back on the job and should finish tomorrow. I am basically at a standstill until that is done so I cleaned up in the garage a bit. I included a picture of the tile work around the curved shower.


----------



## bvpurvis

the tile work looks good! we close on on out place this thurs!!


----------



## fishingcacher

What is that black tape stuff on the wood floor?


----------



## GT11

Congrats on the close! You will enjoy it.

They put blue painters tape across the seams to keep everything tight until the glue sets.


----------



## DJ77360

What type wood floor did you choose? I'm trying to decide on floors for our home too. We can't decide between the laminate or the vinyl. The vinyl is really nice and super durable. A friend just installed it in his new home and it looks awesome. Hard to tell that it is vinyl. 
I was by your place last week when I went to look at Duke's new cabinets he had built. You have a great spot.
Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## GT11

DJ, the floors are actually bamboo. It is an engineered board that is 5/8" think. There is varying opinion on bamboo so I will keep the thread alive after I am finished to give some feedback on durability.


----------



## fishingcacher

When I did my kitchen I put down a plastic/foam sound barrier and just floated the floor. I didn't use any glue just in case I wanted to remove the floor easily. We were looking at a home the other day and it looked like they floated the laminate floor over the ceramic tile without the sound barrier and you could definitely hear some creaking when you walked on the floor.


----------



## GT11

I strongly considered the floating floor but the one the wife picked didn't come that way so it is glued.

Here is the Monday morning update. I didn't get a bunch done or so I thought before looking at my list. I was able to scratch off a dozen small things even though the floor install had me locked out of the two rooms that needed most of the work. 

I installed the AC vents, door knobs, hung the upper UT cabinets, painted the trim (airless sprayer), painted the doors, installed outlet covers, fans and did a few other things. I went to HD to buy the 60" master bath door and after an hour Easter egg hunt by two of their associates, they gave up and said the inventory was wrong, so I am still waiting to get one. The Conroe store had one but I wasn't driving down there.

The best news is the floors are done! I was celebrating the fact that I was done with contractors until I realized I still have to do the driveway. Hopefully they won't take too much of my time. I may get them to quote the retaining wall too...we will see.


----------



## bvpurvis

the floor looks great!


----------



## GT11

Thanks Bill. I will hit it hard again this weekend.


----------



## bvpurvis

we're scheduled to close tomorrow, i cant wait to get my hands dirty!


----------



## monkeyman1

GT11, you must not have any kids and your wife must be very understanding. I can appreciate the amount of work you've done, having undertaken a similar LARGE project in my past. Looks great and thanks for sharing the project.


----------



## GT11

Bill, did you close? If so Congrats and enjoy!

Monkeyman1, we are DINKS. We decided long ago that retiring early was better than raising kids!


----------



## bvpurvis

Got the keys and ready to get to work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11

Good deal, that is exciting.


----------



## GT11

*I have hit the wall*

I am beat and having trouble getting motivated this weekend. I had the travel week from he11 this week (United is terrible) and it is hard to get moving this morning. I am so close to the finish line I can see it but it doesn't help. If my contractor wasn't so busy, I would pay him to get in here and finish the last few items. The only probably is I would have to wait three weeks for two to three days of work.

The best news is the driveway and retaining wall install starts on Monday. The bad news is, I have to order the blocks today so that will take time away from me finishing the inside but you have to work to the schedule of your contractors. When they have an opening, you have to jump on it.


----------



## GT11

After a couple of cups of coffee I finally got moving yesterday. I installed the base in the old master and rehung the closet doors. I had to trim 1/2" off the bottoms since the new floor is so thick and that left the bottom of the door too thin so I had extra support so the door would hold its weight. That added an hour to my work time but it is done. I also installed the crown in the new master and installed trim on the doors in there. My 60" door isn't in yet so I decided not to start on the base since I couldn't finish it.

Today I plan to prep for the retaining wall and install the closet organizers, then work on the master cabinets.


----------



## GT11

*Almost out of the dirt!*

The worse part of construction is the sand/dirt. You track it every where and you can't avoid it. Every night we shake out all the mats and vacuum the floors. On these projects, I am always happy once the slab is poured because you have a lot less contact with the dirt.

Today we started the driveway and retaining wall so I will have a nice place to work outside without being in the dirt.

The old master is also finished minus the mirror for the bathroom. We painted the walls, installed new floors and upgraded the closets. I only have the new master suite to complete.


----------



## GT11

*Concrete Again!*

It seems like this is the beginning all over again. Looking back over the thread, the concrete forming and pouring was the beginning of what seems like a very long project and I am having flashbacks!

I have waited years to see the driveway paved and it finally started happening this morning. Instead of doing dry concrete for the retaining wall footing, I poured a footing.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

If you see any paw prints--they're Oreo's


----------



## GT11

Unless Oreo gained 400 pounds, I doubt he will leave paw prints!


----------



## GT11

I plan to be pretty close to the finish line this weekend. I am about to fly in from Midland (my United flight is late again!!!) and haven't seen the driveway (other than what I posted) and the retaining wall yet. Can't wait to see it! I had planned to have all the trim finished by midday tomorrow but Home Depot is the worse at customer service. I ordered the 60" bathroom door with the stone, it came in Tuesday, they didn't include it on the delivery and now they can't find it. After 11 calls today and an hour on hold, I cancelled the order. Now have to start over someplace else. Worse part is, it is a stock item for them which is why I started there.


----------



## KIKO

I do see a ridge vent, but no soffit vents in the new addition?


----------



## GT11

That was another upgrade I wanted for a long time. The original house had two whirlybirds and 6 x 10 vents cut into the soffits. When I put on the new roof, I put on one whirly bird, 40' - 60' of ridge vents (can't remember which but I did the calcs) and installed the ventilated hardi-board for soffit all the way around the house. It is much cleaner looking and you really don't notice it.


----------



## misbhavn

GT11 said:


> That was another upgrade I wanted for a long time. The original house had two whirlybirds and 6 x 10 vents cut into the soffits. When I put on the new roof, I put on one whirly bird, 40' - 60' of ridge vents (can't remember which but I did the calcs) and installed the ventilated hardi-board for soffit all the way around the house. It is much cleaner looking and you really don't notice it.


I'm curious, was leaving one whirlybird recommended? I ask because when I had my roof replaced, I abandoned the whirlys in favor of ridge vents. I considered leaving the whirlys as well, but the roofer advised against it. He told me something along the lines that the whirlys would mess up the air flow and interfere with the draw that the ridge vents pull.

I will tell you that the ridge vents knocked about $100 off my electric bill in the summer.


----------



## GT11

I did not have enough ridge to install enough ridge vents to ventilate the square footage in the attic. The one whirly bird put me right over the number I needed from an airflow standpoint. Your whirly bird could have put you too far over what you needed if that would make a difference. If you put a powered fan up there, I could see it drawing air in through the ridge vents and not properly cooling the attic. I don't think those whirly birds pull enough to do that though.


----------



## KIKO

The ideal would be to have 50% intake/ 50% exhaust. Hardie perforated doffits allow only 5" net free air per linear ft. Ridge vents have about 18". If you have ridge vents and not enough apex to intall more, the best thing would be to use a static vent. There are some used in many of the new homes that allow 150" of air flow. The same thing for the soffits. I've seen aprtments that have hardie soffits and a continious vent running parallel to the holes to supply enough ventilation to their huge sttics. Or you can always intall radiant barrier.


----------



## GT11

*Sunday night update*

Sorry, no pics tonight but I will post some in the morning so stay tuned....

Tonight I worked until 9 pm but the inside is just about done. The door to the bath is about three weeks out so when you see the pictures tomorrow, you will see a few other things aren't installed since I will spray them with the door. (closet doors and cabinet doors) I didn't feel like cleaning the sprayer twice.

Next weekend I will start working on the few things that I have to finish on the outside and it will be time to fish!


----------



## GT11

*Here come the pics!*

Here come the pictures....


----------



## GT11

*More Pictures*

More fun, including the last box to open and install, shots of the master, closets and the next great wall. I also included a picture of the tile after applying the sealer/enhancer.


----------



## Lawdawg972

It really has come together. Looks great!


----------



## GT11

Thanks Lawdawg. As I was hanging the closet doors in the master this weekend, I remembered that was one of the first things I removed to start the project. It is good to see it wind down.


----------



## Hooked

Everything looks great. The retaining wall turned out very nice. Good planning all around.


----------



## bvpurvis

dito on the wall, it all looks great!


----------



## misbhavn

Any sort of topper going on the wall or does it stay as-is?


----------



## GT11

Thanks guys.

I initially planned to leave the wall as is...I have to back fill behind it and figured the dirt would top it. After my wife saw it, she said "you aren't leaving it that way are you?" So now the answer is, of course it will get topped! 

This week we are fixing a leak on the roof (will post a picture when done). We had water running up under the shingles in one of the valleys. After that, I have to trim out over the garage and the bedroom window, then finish a few other trim spots around the house and fix some rotted wood on the entry door. After those are complete, the outside will be ready for paint. At that point I will finish the ceiling in the outdoor kitchen and replace the 2x4 holding up the bump-out with a column. It will then be time to design and build the outdoor kitchen!!!!


----------



## GT11

Thinking back over everything that was done, I think the outside look, including the driveway and the retaining wall, is my favorite part of the project. The driveway adds such a finished look to the house. Having a bath attached to the bedroom is a bonus too!


----------



## GT11

*I have a real mess!*

The roof had a small leak due to improper flashing and the contractor has been slow to fix it. The carpenter finally came out and started working on in and had to go to the hospital with heart problems, now I have a roof that is partially open since he removed shingles and we got flooded Thursday night!

The contractor doesn't have another crew so I am trying to get him out here this morning and the two of us will have to knock it out before the rains hit again. At least that is the plan, if he doesn't show up, this could end up in a court!

Other than that hiccup, I have most of the exterior complete minus a 1 x 2 trim on the original house. Once that is installed the outside will be ready for paint.


----------



## GT11

*The weather is incredible!*

What a nice weekend weather wise. I was dreading the outside part of the project but the weather this weekend was wonderful. I am sitting on the patio right now and it feels like October! I actually haven't enjoyed the patio in months.

I had a lot less to do on the outside than I thought. Most of it was trim work and I knocked it out in 4 or 5 hours. I even had time to get gas in the boat. The guys are suppose to be here tomorrow for the roof so I didn't mess with it today. We will see what happens tomorrow. We have a back up plan for Monday if they don't show.

This project is quickly wrapping up. Those of you that have lake houses know that there is always something to do but I am looking forward to fishing again.


----------



## DJ77360

I like the retaining wall and will need a small one at my place soon. May I ask what the blocks are that you used and who installed it? It looks nice.
Thanks


----------



## Tortuga

Absolutely beautiful build.. Only addition I would have made is a bench in the showers.. Don't mean much to you now...but after 60 or 70 years on this rock...it will be much appreciated....


----------



## GT11

DJ77360 said:


> I like the retaining wall and will need a small one at my place soon. May I ask what the blocks are that you used and who installed it? It looks nice.
> Thanks


The blocks are Pavestone retaining wall blocks and I got them at Home Depot. My wall was 3.5 feet x 100 feet and that was about 12000 pounds. I put the one around front in myself but hired my concrete guys to pour the footing and install this one. As I got to the end of this project, I hire more stuff out just to get it done.

I will look the number up for you tomorrow.


----------



## GT11

Tortuga said:


> Absolutely beautiful build.. Only addition I would have made is a bench in the showers.. Don't mean much to you now...but after 60 or 70 years on this rock...it will be much appreciated....


One of the other showers has bench but I doubt I will have this place when I am 60 or 70. Houston is a great place to live and make a living but I think we will retire elsewhere.


----------



## GT11

*Sunday night update*

The roof is almost done (again). We made some major changes to the pitch and had to do some framing work. The shingles will go on tomorrow. I completed the remaining trim items outside and repaired some rot at the bottom of a door frame.

The outside is ready to paint, I have the first bid and am I waiting on the second. That should be wrapped up in the next week of two.

Lowes is telling me the door may be in Thursday. If that is the case, I will complete the last few things to be finish with the project. They include:

Paint all the doors
Install bath door
Install last two closet doors
Install the cabinet doors
Install the base board around the door
Install the toilet

The granite will be ordered tomorrow and that will be the last thing to complete.


----------



## bvpurvis

Looks great! you will be glad when she's all done


----------



## GT11

I actually fished Sunday afternoon since I am done until the doors arrive. Once the doors come in, I probably have a full day left including the painting. I definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel and this time I know it isn't a train!


----------



## GT11

The roof modification over the outdoor kitchen is complete and shouldn't leak. I am glad to have that behind me. The garage door opener also went in today. Hopefully I get the call tomorrow from Lowes telling me that the 60" door is in.


----------



## GT11

I got to see the roof mods today and it looks good. The garage door opener is sweet too! I got a belt drive and it is extremely quite.

At the end of the weekend I will post the next set of pictures. We also poured a patio by the door in the new master, so I will get pictures of that and any other progress that is made.


----------



## GT11

*Good News*

I got a call from Lowes this morning and the bathroom door is in. I plan to pick it up tonight and have everything completed tomorrow. I had planned to do a little fishing but having the house finished is better!


----------



## GT11

I had planned to fish today but since the bathroom door came in yesterday, it was a full days work instead. I painted and installed the bathroom door and closet doors, finished up the base board and installed the toilet. We also finally found a mirror for the small bath and I installed it, along with a towel bar and other accessories. 

I am pretty much done and just waiting on granite in the new master bath. I had planned to buy the pre- made granite counters with the sink from Floor and Decor but they no longer carry them. I had to go the longer and more expensive route of custom granite. 

I forgot to buy the water heater when I picked up the door so I will head back to Lowes tomorrow, pick up the water heater and a 4x4 post for the outdoor kitchen area. Once the post is installed, I have a nice craftsman style column that will wrap it.

Stay tuned, I plan to take pictures tomorrow and upload them tomorrow night or Monday morning.


----------



## GT11

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures; they include a shot of the front deck and wall, the small back patio off the new master, new roof profile and some of the interior shots.


----------



## GT11

*A few more*

Here are a few more.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Awesome work! When is the house warming party?


----------



## GT11

The house warming party will be mid lake this weekend, fishing for whites!


----------



## GT11

The outside is painted...I haven't seen it yet (my wife has and likes it, that's all that counts) so this weekend we will entertain guest and do some fishing. I will post pictures later in the weekend.

Now I get to start the design work on my outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Paint looks good, I saw it last night. I like the color


----------



## GT11

Good deal, I guess I will see it in a bit. We need to drop by and see your kitchen this weekend too.


----------



## GT11

*Just a few pictures*

I actually fished and relaxed this weekend which was very nice. We had company this weekend and they stayed in the old master with the new bathroom and we stayed in the new master suite for the first time. After being in that house for 11 years, it was strange to stay in a new room!

I did get a couple of pictures. The first is the tile in the master bath after the sealer/enhancer was applied. The second is the new outside color and the third is a little fill work I did. It is so dry out there right now, the sand blows away as you dump it.

The pictures will be few and far between until I start on the outdoor kitchen. I may start the outdoor kitchen ceiling this week.


----------



## GT11

The washer/dryer arrived today (it is a stacked, all in one unit). It is nice to finally have a washer/dryer here. After getting that installed, I did the demo on the outdoor kitchen ceiling and started framing it. I didn't get far on the framing but can hopefully make some progress tomorrow. I decided to use the composite boards to finish it. I will post pictures when there is something to see.


----------



## bvpurvis

we will be watching


----------



## GT11

Here are a few pictures from the weekend. I framed the ceiling and swapped out the 2x4 with a 4x4. For the post, I dug about 14" (I thought I would hit the old patio but didn't), poured a 100#'s of 400 PSI concrete and set the post on top. The 2x4 is still there since I didn't want all the weight on the new concrete just yet. Now I have to wrap the 4x4 with the column.

It is a little hard to see the framing but I basically framed in the hip to accept the final ceiling. This was the first time to frame a hip for me but once I figured out the compound angle it wasn't bad.


----------



## GT11

Make that 4000 PSI concrete.


----------



## bvpurvis

looks good, what are you planning on wrapping the column with?


----------



## GT11

Thanks, Bill. We bought a craftsman style column from Lowes. It isn't structural so you have to install the 4x4, then the craftsman column. Should be done by Monday of next week.


----------



## GT11

Finally decided what I wanted to do with the ceiling for the outdoor kitchen. I am going with composite boards and picked them up today. Now the fun part of installing them start. Hopefully I will have some good pictures on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## bvpurvis

Your a machine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11

I am a tired machine!

Here are the pics from the last couple of days. We went to the LSU game in Houston Saturday and paid the price on Sunday. Staying up until 1 am definitely had me moving slowly on Sunday.

I worked on the ceiling in my outdoor kitchen. As usual, I didn't allow for any mistakes and I made one. I cut the outlet hole on the wrong side of one board and that put me one board short. All that is left is to install that board and the shorter ones above it, then the trim pieces that you see missing in the pictures and the structure will be complete. I will save the outdoor kitchen for a little later date.

I also wrapped the 4x4 column. Still need to trim the bottom but you get the idea of the look.


----------



## bassguitarman

Beautiful, but I think that ceiling would have me wearing out my calculator. Nice job.


----------



## GT11

bassguitarman said:


> Beautiful, but I think that ceiling would have me wearing out my calculator. Nice job.


 Calculating the material was easy...each of the four sections are triangles, b*h/2. Since it is 45 degree angels getting you there, you can also take width at the mid point times the height.

The tough part is the angle for the cuts. They turned out to be 43 degrees and I didn't do a compound angle, which would have probably been 18.5 degrees and a 43 degree angle. When I framed the structure, the hip rafters where a compound angel of 45 degrees and 18.5 degrees.

You are right, it burns up the calculator. I have a lot of respect for the guys that do hip roof framing.


----------



## bvpurvis

very nice!


----------



## GT11

*Friday afternoon update*

The ceiling is finished and the granite is in! I just have a few hours worth of stuff to do and the project is done. We have to paint the trim in the outdoor kitchen, install the bath faucets, cabinet doors and mirrors. Just in time to enjoy the cooler weather in the fall.

Now I am planning the layout of the garage and will start designing my outdoor kitchen shortly.


----------



## fishingcacher

Wow that ceiling turned out great!


----------



## DJ77360

I like your granite. May I ask who did it for you?
Thanks


----------



## GT11

DJ77360 said:


> I like your granite. May I ask who did it for you?
> Thanks


Shannon's in Onalaska did it. They did the kitchen also and I think they did Duke's kitchen too.


----------



## GT11

*Update*

It has been a while since I updated the thread...work and play have gotten in the way. I was able to get back on the project this weekend to do a few minor things.

Saturday morning I fished mid lake and caught some nice whites. The morning started slow and once they turned on, it was hot and heavy. After fishing, I spent the rest of Saturday building my cabinet doors, then enjoyed some white bass fish tacos for dinner.

Sunday I backfilled behind the retaining wall, installed the faucets in the master bath, installed towel holders and painted the trim around the outdoor kitchen.

The cabinet doors will be painted this week and installed this weekend. The only things left on my list are to add a trim piece to the base of the column in the outdoor kitchen, hang the cabinet doors, hang the mirrors, add a trim piece under the granite on the bath half walls and do a final site clean up. All of that can be completed in a day.

I will post pictures when I install the doors.

The thread will go quite for a while but I will post again when I add cabinets to the garage and build the outdoor kitchen. Until then I plan to fish and relax!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looking real nice.


----------



## GT11

Thanks, Lawdawg.

Today is the day! I have to trim the bottom of the column, hang the cabinet doors and then start the final clean-up. By 5 pm today, I will be sitting back and relaxing with a nice completed addition!

On a side note, I have a stainless sink with faucet that would be great for a fish cleaning table, red and blue Pex, (50 - 100'), a few hundred feet of shoe molding and maybe a few other things that are free to a good home if someone needs it. As I clean up today, I may have other things to add to the list.


----------



## GT11

*This didn't go down like I planned it.*

Well I finished everything that I was supposed to finish and went to Lowes to pick up a few minor things. I left at 3, should have been back by 4 and would still hit my relaxing time at 5.

That is when things took a turn....

I had been looking for cabinets for the garage and decided to go with steel cabinets. My favorite was the Kobalt cabinets but they didn't have a solution with drawers, even though there was a promotional photo of a drawer unit. Well, as luck would have it, the local Lowes had four so I bought them on the spot. The bad news is, the garage wasn't ready. I spent all day Sunday trimming and painting the shop side of the garage so I can install the cabinets. I now have to put them together but at least I will have storage soon. I still have to buy two tall units to complete the package.


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looks awesome. Thanks for taking us along for the ride!


----------



## GT11

*Garage Storage*

Well, finding these storage units accelerated my garage project some. I have the first four installed and now have to go back and get the tall units to finish the installation.


----------



## GT11

I finished a few more things in the garage this weekend. I installed the large cabinets and put a small rack system on the wall. The garage is really taking shape. The counters for the shorter cabinets were expensive but look really good.

I also finished the Clyde Mays......


----------



## agonzales1981

Looks great!


----------



## GT11

*It is the little things now*

I have enjoyed the break from this project. It has been a very busy year and this addition added to my work load. I have decided to take it easy for the month of December and pittle...I know, I can't sit still completely.

Here is my latest addition to the garage. After moving that back breaking planer multiple times through the years, I finally bought a table for it. I was surprised how study this table was for the price. I spend a little time Saturday putting it together and mounted the planer.

I plan to start the outdoor kitchen after Christmas unless I get really bored.


----------



## bvpurvis

ill be looking for the new thread!


----------



## GT11

A couple of updates and a question for you guys. First, after the company leaves for Christmas, I plan to build a new vanity for the old batroom. I will post that build in this thread.

I know this thread has gotten pretty big and I am also working on the design for the outdoor kitchen that I will start soon. Should I post the outdoor kitchen build in this thread or start a new one? What is the will of the group?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

New thread
New thread!!!!


----------



## Hooked

Agree with Duke. I think a new thread would do justice to the new project plus make it easier for those who may not check frequently to catch. Regardless, I appreciate the time you've spent keeping us included in this project.

I really like the way you did the cabinets in the garage. May take that approach in my workshop. I've been procrastinating for too long about design and build for storage out there.


----------



## chaco

Thank you for this thread, and for replying to my post elsewhere about the outdoor kitchen cabinet build methods. 

I also suggest a new thread for the outdoor kitchen project. 
.


----------



## GT11

Thanks guys and that settles it. I will post the last cabinet build in this thread and start a new thread for the outdoor kitchen. I may even open the thread this weekend as I work on the design so I can get input on fun extras.


----------



## Lawdawg972

New thread for the outdoor kitchen!


----------



## bvpurvis

new thread!


----------



## GT11

*Last few items from the addition*

I finished a few things in the garage. I installed a (recycled) door over the PEX Manifold and installed the door that hides the water heater.

The last thing I have to do is replace the vanity in the original bathroom. Below is a picture of the space. It is a small bath and the vanity was smaller than average. My thought was to build a little bigger vanity so you would have more counter space, since that was always an issue. After removing the old vanity, the space feels a lot bigger and I think installing a bigger vanity will really make it tight in there. I have the tile and base.

Long story short, I decided to install a pedestal sink to open up that space. We don't need the counter space since it is the public bath now and the pedestal sink route turns this into a weekend project instead of waiting for a month for granite.


----------



## GT11

*Making Progress*

Bought the pedestal sink today, removed the old tile pieces and installed the new ones. Tomorrow I will grout the tile and repair the wall. If the grout is dry enough by the end of the day, I will also install the sink, otherwise it will happen Sunday morning.


----------



## GT11

*Getting close*

Painted the entire room, grouted the tile, installed the baseboard and have the sink set against the wall. I will let the caulk dry overnight, hook up the water and this project will be done!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Looks real good.


----------



## Law Dog

Great job, congrats!


----------



## GT11

*The thread that won't die!*

I know, I know, this thread keeps coming back! When you have a place like this and do a remodel, it never ends.

With the new roof angles, I had some serious water coming off the valleys and splashing against the house. Solution, install gutters. These were completed last week by a company out of Huntsville and the color match is almost dead on to the house trim color.


----------



## chaco

I finally gave up and did the same thing to pay someone to install continuous gutters at my home in Houston. It's been a huge improvement in livability.

It is okay with me for you to revive this thread anytime. Your stuff is always interesting. And well done!


----------



## GT11

Thanks Chaco and everyone else that commented on the thread. Hopefully that was the last thing to do.

The weather has been crazy but once it warms up, it will be time to start the outdoor kitchen!


----------

